# I can't wait!!



## Chloe_Love (Jun 24, 2008)

Going to see Chloe tomorrow!! She's about 4 and a half weeks old, a white long haired chi. I already have loads of pretty things for her when she comes to live with me next month.
Tomorrow will be our 4th visit to the owners house I lovee going!! They have 3 adult chis all related to Chloe plus her two little brothers her age. So cuteee.

I already bought a little carry box for her to sleep in and blankets, some toys that are safe for her no plastic eyes to chew off teddies etc!, food bowl, lead, collar, some cute outfits, a teething chew and some puppy training treats.
I just need to buy a tray for her food bowl to go on, puppy training pads, hair brush and obviously her proper food closer to the time.

By the way the bag in the pics is just for keeping all the stuff in. She would disappear inside that if I carried her around in it lol

Anything else I'll need??

Edit: I took some pics!!










This is all of the stuff together. I arranged it, how sad lol 










Close up of her collar. How cute?!











I love this lead! So tiny and pink and retracts so she can have more freedom than a standard lead 










Her little outfits. aww










And I looove this toy sheep. The collar fits it haha!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

You are all ready to spoil your little girl!!! Try to take some pictures when you go for the visit tomorrow. We LOVE puppy pics!!!


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

All of that is so cute! We were the same way when each of our dogs came home. It's like waiting for a new baby! I can't wait to see pics of her .


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

LOL, congrats!!!
I think Chloe is one lucky lil girl!
and yes-:coolwink: tons of pics please!!


----------



## Chloe_Love (Jun 24, 2008)

I will defo take some photos tomorrow, just with my phone but i got a new phone so they should be good pics 
I haven't seen her for a whole week and they grow so quick i dunno what she'll look like now eeee


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

awww you have her spoiled already
cant wait to see pics of her now


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

You are definatetly going to spoil her. LOL, mind you I would suggest a soft cat collar initially, you can cut them down to fit. Looking forward to seeing the photo's


----------



## Chloe_Love (Jun 24, 2008)

Piiicss!!!













































Chloe on the left, with her brother Frankie









I love this one 


That's a good idea about the softer cat collars I'll do that. thanks!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

She is just soooo darling!! She looks so soft and sweet!


----------



## x0x (May 15, 2008)

shes absolutely adorable, congrats!!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

She looks adorable! How old is she now?


----------



## Chloe_Love (Jun 24, 2008)

jesshan said:


> She looks adorable! How old is she now?


She's 4 and a half weeks old  5 weeks on wed. I'm getting her 3 weeks on wed! yey!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

omg she is sooooooo cute  She looks so soft and fluffy. Only other thing I would say to get is maybe some nutrical in case she has times when she doesn't eat enough.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

She is a doll!!


----------



## Scarface (Apr 13, 2008)

How can you stand the wait!? That is puppy perfection!


----------



## Chloe_Love (Jun 24, 2008)

Krista said:


> Only other thing I would say to get is maybe some nutrical in case she has times when she doesn't eat enough.


hmmmm what is nutrical?? I haven't heard of it!


I can't stand the wait by the way ahhh


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Chloe_Love said:


> hmmmm what is nutrical?? I haven't heard of it!
> 
> 
> I can't stand the wait by the way ahhh


Congrats on the new furbaby. She is adorable. Nutrical is a nutritional suppliment that comes in a tube. I get mine from my Vet but I did see it the other day at Pet Smart. It is a combination of Corn Syrup, molasses, and all sorts of other nutrients for when the pup deciedes to go off their feed. I had to use some Sat. am on Tinker. http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=31850. Always a good product to have on hand for Chi puppies (actually I see I have 3 tubes here).


----------



## ria (May 22, 2007)

OMG she is beautiful so beautiful lucky lucky you


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

She sure is a little Beauty! Congratulations.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

She is a little beauty!  Congrats!


----------



## hallow91 (May 4, 2008)

How sweet. You have some great item. You must be so excited Enjoy! Ginger and Duke


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

CHloe is going to love her home with you... you bought some very cute accesories and toys for her!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwwww she is so adorable, congrats.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

wow she is STUNNING... I always wanted a chi that looks like her... I am so happy for you

She is going to love all her presents and her new home... I hope you visit the breeder many more times so I can see more pictures of that little cutie


----------



## Chloe_Love (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah I've been to their house about 5 times now in the past month lol I'm gonna try and leave it a bit this time maybe go back in a couple of weeks, then its only one more week til I get her.
She is soo pretty I cant wait to see what she looks like as she gets older 
Thanks for all your lovely replies!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations! Chloe is beautiful. It looks like she will be one spoiled rotten and loved chihuahua.

As a suggestion, bring Chloe's blankets with you and leave them with the breeder to get the scent of Chloe's chi mother and litter mates. These scented blankets will comfort Chloe when you bring her home as she adjusts to her new environment.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Wow, thats how I was when I got my first. My kirby. Your baby is going to be spoiled, I love all the stuff.


----------

